# What tops the Forbes 15 Cars to Avoid List? It's a BMW



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

hmmm

_'BMW's flagship sedan seems to have lost its edge in recent years. It's wrapped in languid styling and just doesn't feel as sporty as it did in earlier renditions; an odd product lineup includes an expensive and not especially efficient gas-electric hybrid model. Consumer Reports takes the 7 Series to task for being "a ponderous, technology-laden vehicle with ungainly handling," and is included in the publication's lists of lowest-scoring cars, worst overall values and most expensive operating costs in its class. Not to pile on, but it also gets a rock-bottom resale value rating from ALG and a below average performance score from J.D. Power.'_

http://www3.forbes.com/business/15-new-cars-to-avoid/16/


----------



## Saintor (Dec 14, 2002)

I agree with most of his list, but I don't see a case with the 7-series. It is grotesque and it doesn't belong there.


----------



## JayR04 (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't know why everyone seems to put the S-Class above the 7. I've driven the S-Class for a few days and to me it doesn't have a soul like the 7. The 7 is way funner to drive. Cars are meant to be driven right :dunno:


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I had a 750Lix and it was an excellent car. I never had an issues with it, it drove incredibly well for such a large and heavy car and was very comfortable and luxurious. It was a great highway cruiser and was very well composed on twisty back roads and it handled the war ravaged, pothole riddled roads in the NYC area extremely well.

If I once again had the need to regularly carry passengers in the rear seat I would consider getting another one. It is probably a car that is better to lease than purchase as I am sure it is very expensive to repair but I think that holds true for many cars today and for most BMWs.


----------



## whoever (Jun 9, 2009)

Can't believe how cheap forbes is, faking ad like real news story.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

LOL Stir the pot, follow the money.


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

Forbes is written for those folks who are totally clueless about cars. The 7 series is full of electronics.


----------



## Suicidy (Oct 26, 2014)

I certainly wouldn't take my car buying advice from Forbes.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't disagree with the cars on the list but for the 7 to be #1 is way off. I can think of worse cars I'd refuse to own before a 7.


----------

